# wieder ma probleme mit htaccess



## casimir (9. März 2005)

Also langsam bin ich am verzweifen, immer wieder Probleme mit htaccess. Ich möchte gerne in Win unter Apache 1.3 ein verzeichnis schützen.

Dazu habe ich folgende files in diesem Verzeichnis

1) .htaccess

AuthUserFile D:/sambar60-1/docs/XML/.htpasswd
AuthName ByPassword 
AuthType Basic
<Limit GET>
require valid user
</Limit>

2) .htpasswd
casimero:$1$mFq2BimX$qyfR48CBJvgDF0H71/VnE1

zusätzlich habe ich einen eintrag in AuthConfig in der http.conf auf das virtuelle Verzeichnis XML, welches in einem Sambarverzeichnis steht.

Auszug
-------------------------------

# example, only "/icons/".  If the fakename is slash-terminated, then the 
    # realname must also be slash terminated, and if the fakename omits the 
    # trailing slash, the realname must also omit it.
    #
    Alias /icons/ "D:/Programme/Apache Group/Apache/icons/"

    <Directory "D:/Programme/Apache Group/Apache/icons">
        Options Indexes MultiViews
        AllowOverride None
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

  Alias /home2/ "D:/sambar60-1/docs/"

    <Directory "D:/sambar60-1/docs/XML">
        Options Indexes MultiViews
        AllowOverride AuthConfig
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

----------------------------------------
Trotz alledem sagt er immer wieder Passwort falsch, hab schon alles ausprobiert, lkennt einer dass Problem, 


vielen Dank iV


Gruss

Casi


----------



## Gumbo (9. März 2005)

Ich glaube diese Thema gehört eher in das Webserver-Forum als in das HTML-Forum.


----------



## casimir (9. März 2005)

na wenn du eines weisst, ich habe bislnag keins gefunden, aber idR kennen sich die Leute die mit HTML rummachen auch mit Serversachen aus, deswegen hielt ich es hier für richtig, aber ok


gruss


Casi


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. März 2005)

Versuche mal, in der .htpasswd das Passwort im Klartext zu notieren.

Ich weiss nicht, nach welchem Schema Windows da verfährt, ich konnte bisher nur feststellen, dass je nach Window-Version das Passwort mal verschlüsselt werden muss(mit htpasswd.exe)... und ein anderes mal im Klartext verlangt wird.

Momentan muss es bei mir(XP Pro SP2) im Klartext stehen  ...  bei Win98SE musste es verschlüsselt sein.

Ansonsten... moved 2 Webserver


----------



## casimir (10. März 2005)

Vielen Dank, dass hat leider auch nicht geklappt, gibts bei der Verschlüssellung denn noch unterschiedliche Methoden?

Vielleicht könnte mir ja mal einer freundlicher weise diese 2 files generieren mit dem user carsten und passwort carsten, mit Angabe wie dass pw generiert wurde, damit ich zumindest ausschliesssen kann dass es an den beiden files liegt.


Danke iV


Gruss


casi


gruss

casi


----------

